# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna >  Sea Almond Leaf for aquarium

## ikan

Hi guys. Check out this site.
It's about sea almond leaf that is good for your fish. I think it's native to Singapore?

http://www.belowwater.com/store/wild...eaf/index.html

----------


## Simon

yes, but only at some areas

Wild Almond Leaf
(treats 10-15 gallons)

1 leaf: $2.50 (US)
5 leaves: $10.00 (US)
13 leaves: $20.00 (US)

wow!!

----------


## subzero

It can be found almost everywhere in Singapore. Think those road sweeper are sweeping away all the money.

----------


## Simon

subzero, anywhere is the west or central area?

----------


## CK Yeo

Simon, I am sure you see them all the time, just that you didn't realised that what they are... they are all along roadsides... I am sure there are some around Bt Merah...

they are also know as Ketapang leafs and can be found in some LFS. they shed their leaf seasonally, and turns red before it drops... quite big... looks like CB leafs, except not so many veins.

----------


## kelstorm

hmmm.. perhaps we can do an import and export of such leaves and become rich.. hehehe.. best part.. no input of capital but got income.. not back hor.. hehehe

----------


## foxemty

the old fish farm rd has them all over the place.

yup, theres some at bt merah, any idea where safra or lfs amazon is? there are a couple of these tree near there, i think.

----------


## coryfav

simon, diagonally opposite buona vista mrt station, at the lorry carpark, are some of these trees.

----------


## LeAnne

LOL~ almost everywhere has it  :Smug:

----------


## MECH

Simon your flat downstair have  :Razz:  

 :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## Simon

mech, where? I neber notice them..

----------


## hwchoy

> ----------------
> On 5/2/2002 11:14:40 PM 
> 
> mech, where? I neber notice them..
> ----------------


Simon, you have been visiting the botanical gardens too much during the night. Moonlight not very helpful with identifying plants, unless of course you identify by smell lah [ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ] 

BTW, it is tree flowering season again... May! When you go out at night, do you smell the Tembusu and the Chempaka? [: :Smile: ]

----------


## Simon

me good boi boi... nothing to see except for wild orchids on the trees..

----------


## ikan

guys, guys. can you mail some to me please. You can put few in a standard envelope.
I am in Perth, Aust. Don't think we have it here.
I'll ask around but.
I like this natural remedy, maybe I should boil them and drink the water[ :Grin: ]

----------


## coryfav

ikan, aussie authorities so strick, sure can import leaves? how to declare? "vodoo leaves"?[ :Grin: ] 

they sell black water extract there, right?

----------


## Simon

ikan, email me info.. I try to post if I can find them

----------


## coryfav

simon, if you cannot be bothered to find them, b328 sells a pack for $1. seen some people buying them.

----------


## loupgarou

yeap: something like 10 leaves for USD 0.5 hah.

-------

people in us should just stick to peat: its probably cheaper there.

----------


## joestoys

No wonder lah... cos i seen those big head fish have some of this leaf in their tank.... It look like those CB leaf to do camo during NS day :Cool:

----------


## lsz

isnt this the katapang tree?

----------


## Simon

ya LSZ, its the ketapang leave

----------


## lsz

super all over the place 

Simon if you want you can go to PSB building 
the tree is by the stairs of the overhead bridge 

actually someone in another forum compiled a list of ketapang trees in singapore but i cannot find it now

----------


## Simon

ya, i read it somewhere, but i too lost the url to it.. me now trying to find it ard my area.. benny said there r some at tiong bahru park

----------


## lsz

PSB building nearer to your place! just along jln bukit merah

----------


## Simon

hahahaa.. i think I will ask my mom.. her office is at PSB bldg

----------


## avant

anyone know whether pearl's hill park got or not?? it's juz behind my block but dunno how to recognise..there are alot of trees there though!

----------


## hwchoy

very easy to tell, the tree has branches that sprout from the same level on the trunk, growing out horizontally, then the trunk grows upward for some 5-8 ft with no branches and then comes to a point wherer branches sprout again.

----------


## juggler

> ----------------
> On 5/7/2002 2:08:20 AM 
> 
> very easy to tell, the tree has branches that sprout from the same level on the trunk, growing out horizontally, then the trunk grows upward for some 5-8 ft with no branches and then comes to a point wherer branches sprout again.
> ----------------


hwchoy: I saw some of these trees along LCK area. Should be like in the photo, right?

----------


## ikan

Nice picture and very dense plant. And if you can sell it for US$2.50 a leaf, you get many many fish from a single tree. :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## Simon

sorry hendi, too bz at work... didnt have the time to go search for the tree.. next week

----------


## akoh

Abt 3 wks ago they were doing tree pruning on these trees along Geylang Serai ( both main side walks outside Malaya Village ), the leaves were all over the shops ! plenti plenti [ :Grin: ]

Safe Diving ! 
Akoh

----------


## ikan

Simon, it's no hurry and only if it easy for you. It's not something that I need now. I probably can find the tree here if I look for it. It's better if I can get it here so I can get constant supply.

----------


## subzero

hi simon, sorry for late reply...
guess people already tell u where u can find them. Make sure u don't get the wrong type. Once i put a dried broad leave(which i thought is sea almond) into my Killi tank, and it turn out to be very greesy. Dun know wat substances in it.

----------


## hwchoy

juggler, that's the tree! very easy to identify right? few other trees has branches configured that way and none this size.

Oh and if you wait until july (I think) the leaves turn orange and the whole tree goes botak. don't even need to pick and dry!

----------


## Anonymous

Hi,
Sea almond leaves are widely known. However,have anyone heard of &amp;quot;Jambu leaves&amp;quot; as an alternative( better?). Like sea almond leaves, need to sun until dry or else the water might foul. It is said that fighting fish heal faster. I might have be misguided, but might be worth experimenting. A relative of mine use that.

If you didn't know what jambu looks like, you can try major search engines for images.

Vincent  :Smile:

----------


## Simon

Ikan, sorry.. caught up with work.. really dun have to time to go search for the leaves... will do it once i'm free...

----------


## Trevor

Hey, WHat's CB leave ?

----------


## turaco

ha ha ha! Only SAF soldier knows..[ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ]

----------


## anakin

CB leaves are also called daniellia suffruticosa. big yellow 5-petaled follows with yellow center (edible). fruits open in the morning - red five segmented flower-like thing with dark (almost black seeds) edible too. fast growing sec vegetation. big leaves - used to pack nasi lemak with.

*sigh* if only i'm as competent with aquatic plants. [: :Smile: ] 

BTW, if you guys want to know more about Bt. Timah Reserve's flora, I can do some guiding there free of charge. [ :Grin: ]

----------


## anakin

Juggler, that's Sea Almond (Terminalia catappa) alright. tons of them @ changi jetty. Easily recognised by their regular branching, like a Xmas tree structure. :Smile:

----------


## loupgarou

why is cb leave called cb leave? got picture?

----------


## anakin

sorry. misspelt the latin name. it's dillenia suffruticosa (wife corrected me). dunno how to post pic yet, but search the net sure got one, then go to some porn site and ask around some Hokkein friends, you'll understand why it's called CB leave. LOL [ :Grin: ]

----------


## hwchoy

chris, you not Singaporean meh? or acting blur  :Smile:  ?

actually for those who has the book shoulder to shoulder, there IS a picture and some commentary about the two alphabet association. For those who doesn't have a copy, you can download a copy (warning: 60MB in size!) here.

----------


## anakin

choy, he still studying lah. be patient lah chris... dis kind of knowledge, can wait a bit...[ :Grin: ]

----------


## hwchoy

oic, I thought he was working. [ :Knockout: ]

----------


## timebomb

Bukit Batok near Hillview Avenue has many Cattapa trees. I also saw some trees at Whampoa Drive near the old Rayman School which is now something like an old folk's home. There are a few trees just outside the Chinese temple at Kim Keat Link. Also a few trees inside LTA's head office at Kandang Kerbau.

There is one tree which has very low branches near a lorry park at Bukit Timah reserve. I always go there to pluck the green leaves to send to my friends living in other countries.

The name is either Ketapang or Cattapa. But over in the west, they are known as Wild Almond trees.

Loh K L

----------


## hwchoy

anakin, you and your wifey all botanist izit? if I had some time I'd take up your offer :Smile:  

anyway, in the new botanical gardens visitor centre, right in front of the &amp;quot;waterfall&amp;quot; there is a philippino CB leave, the _D. philippinensis_. Its much taller, and the flower some what bigger and cream-white in colour, but the leaves still qualify for the infamous name [: :Smile: ]

----------


## hwchoy

anyway, here's a very good site on the CB leaf and good links to other places.

----------


## Trevor

OK..Now i know whats Cee Bi leave.. Saw it last week when i was at bukit timah. Lookin for the quarry. When i was lookin.. intrigued by the plant and the flower.. MY mate said.. Stop lookin at the leave la.. its the cee bi leave..haha

----------


## Simon

indian almond is not the same as CB

----------


## coryfav

don't know what tree you guys talking, but here's the &amp;quot;fishkeepers' tree&amp;quot;...

http://www.naturia.per.sg/buloh/plants/sea_almond.htm

side-track: did you notice the rows of trees when you go to lorong halus? have seen a family driving around in a van, picking the fruits. then also seen these fruits being sold in a mama shop in tampines, near K&amp;amp;K...[: :Smile: ]

----------


## hwchoy

> ----------------
> On 10/19/2002 11:46:26 PM 
> 
> indian almond is not the same as CB 
> ----------------


simon you mean _D. indica_ is it? who mentioned indian almond? (confused).

----------


## Trevor

> ----------------
> On 10/19/2002 11:46:26 PM 
> 
> indian almond is not the same as CB 
> ----------------


i know la..wah lao

----------


## hwchoy

flor, we not talking about tree for fishkeeping [ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ] but you don't need to know lah, wait your dad or boy boy come after us for corrupting… er I mean… enlightening you [ :Grin: ] 

what fruits are these you are talking about? Also in LCK and CCK, around Farmart and Qian Hu area, there are these Egg Fruit trees (according to the plaque), looks delicious. Anyone tried before?

----------


## anakin

sure thing, Choy. but no lah, my &amp;amp; wife not so smart &amp;amp; be botanists. next time we meet I'll tell you why [ :Grin: ]. anyway, just make sure the sea almond leaves are clean and dry before you put them into the tank - they leach a lot of humic acid - will turn the water very brown. IMO, Sea Almond better than CB leave in this aspect. But fresh CB leave can last quite long if you emerse it. [ :Grin: ]

----------


## hwchoy

anakin, do you pick fresh ketapang and dry it or should you pick those fallen off brown ones? I'd imagine to pick those red orangey ones during their leaf shedding season, should be chock full of brown-water inducing chemicals!?  :Smile:  

didn't know that CB leaf can also be put in fish tank!

----------


## coryfav

choy, lor halus &amp;amp; pasir ris farmway both sides also same trees. name plate (!) said &amp;quot;Meninjau&amp;quot;, green/yellow/orange/red fruits like &amp;quot;kana&amp;quot;. [ :Grin: ] 

my godsister said people use to make keropok... i think maybe &amp;quot;belinjau&amp;quot;? you know, one of the most expensive type of keropok? [: :Smile: ] 

ok lah, better not know what trees you all talking about. but anyway, ketapang trees are aplenty in singapore, but my main concern is insecticides! [:0]

----------


## hwchoy

> ----------------
> On 10/20/2002 11:58:47 AM 
> 
> choy, lor halus &amp;amp;amp;amp; pasir ris farmway both sides also same trees. name plate (!) said &amp;amp;amp;quot;Meninjau&amp;amp;amp;quot;, green/yellow/orange/red fruits like &amp;amp;amp;quot;kana&amp;amp;amp;quot;. [] 
> 
> my godsister said people use to make keropok... i think maybe &amp;amp;amp;quot;belinjau&amp;amp;amp;quot;? you know, one of the most expensive type of keropok? [:] 
> 
> ok lah, better not know what trees you all talking about. but anyway, ketapang trees are aplenty in singapore, but my main concern is insecticides! [:0] 
> ----------------


oh yes have seen those meninjau trees. I think usually malays use them in their cooking, that's why it is on sale near K&amp;amp;K right, there is a malay-oriented market there, selling lots of exotic stuff.

as for belinjau, I was under the impression that it is a legume, seeds from a bean pod (abeit a very long pod). however this is only what I think, must go and do some research liaoz, or may be some lurking botanist (Mr &amp;amp; Mrs anakin, hello!) can elighten.

don't think ketapang got insecticide lah, such a big tall tree, who bothers to put insecticide!?

----------


## hwchoy

wah [ :Embarassed: ] instantly must be my own bull****…

flor, quick check on the web disclosed that the belinjau (which is probably also the meninjau _Gnetum gnemon_) is indeed a tree with kana-like red fruits [: :Smile: ] 

there is an article about it in Nature Watch apr-jun 1998 vol 6 no 2.

----------


## coryfav

:Smile:  choy, thanks for the info. i'm still interested to know how our Malay friends use these fruits in their cooking.  :Razz:  yum yum! [ :Grin: ]

----------


## hwchoy

here's one interesting article.

well there are some malay kawan&#178; here, BFG and Nizz, hello!

----------


## Trevor

I think u guys are talking about belinjo, very common in indonesia. Sold in packets like those keropok, some malay dry goods store got sell the type that is not fried yet.

Belinjo is a nut that looks like kana, and erm they will crush the nut then mix with flour or some without flour. Then make into a paste, lastly they make it flat then go deep fry with chili or juz plain.

YUmmY YUmmy.

----------


## coryfav

trevor, thanks for the tips! forgot you also eurasian like my godsister, so now i know she's right. [ :Grin: ] 

so next time any of you see a fat old lady near any of these trees in lor halus area, pretend never see ok?  :Cool:

----------


## Trevor

Welcome anytime boss. Anyway what don see the fat lady ? Yr godsister ? Sorry ah.. Ermm, she also told u the same thing as i said ?

Cheers

----------


## coryfav

trevor, the fat lady will be me lah! plucking those fruits for my belinjo keropok! [ :Grin: ] 

yeah, she mentioned the same use for me before, i just didn't pay much attention then. [ :Grin: ]

----------


## Trevor

> ----------------
> On 10/21/2002 12:45:06 AM 
> 
> trevor, the fat lady will be me lah! plucking those fruits for my belinjo keropok! [] 
> 
> yeah, she mentioned the same use for me before, i just didn't pay much attention then. [] 
> ----------------


Hi,

Ohhhhhh.. Ehh.. If u know those fruits are for belinjo keropok still thank me for the tip for what ? haha.. Oh..i see ur godsister mentioned it before but u just wan an confirmation huh ? oh ok..hehe cook some for me also lehz..haha

----------


## anakin

choy, usu I pick up those freshly dropped leaves (oxymoron here?). Anyway, just those reddish ones and maneable enuf to tahan your washing. then just dry them for a week or so lor - then you get clean sea almond leaves - all pack with humic acid and tanin. free some more - pay for a pack of those - dun need lah - will feel you kana conned[ :Grin: ]

----------


## vinz

flor,

make for next AQ gathering leh.  :Razz:

----------


## BFG

Coryfav, mostly it's the keropok that I consume. Spoke 2 my mom just now n she says the fruit can be boiled n consumed. The leaves can also be used in certain dishes too![ :Grin: ]

----------


## coryfav

trevor, vinz, i'll just pop into one of the indonesian restaurants and buy some for you lah! [ :Grin: ] the last few times i was there, noticed the fruits were already gone - guess more people into fishkeeping = more people knows about those &amp;quot;valuable trees&amp;quot; already! [: :Smile: ] 

bfg, now that you told us about the leaves, those poor trees will soon become &amp;quot;botak&amp;quot; too! [:0] 

well, actually the park authorities should consider replacing some of these trees (like those near the dog hotel) to ketapang for the benefits of fishkeepers. buy fish or fish food or accessories, get free leaves! [ :Grin: ]

----------


## BFG

Coryfav, only new young leaves are pluck, not old ones. Anyway if u r going 2 make the belinjo keropok, certain shops do sell the uncooked, ready made ones in packet. Just buy a few packet, get your wok, pour in ur cooking oil. Once the oil has heated up, just dump in the uncooked keropok in. Takes a few second 4 the thing 2 cook coz of the hot oil. Don't dump all in 1 shot, just a handful at a time. If the color turn darker, it means u have overcooked the keropok. Get a big plate n place a few folded paper towel. U then placed the cooked keropok on the plate. The paper towel will soaked the extra oil. U can keep ur keropok in those plastic airtight container n can last long. In my household however, none will be left after a couple of days. [ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ]

----------


## hwchoy

there is a ketapang in the mermaid (irwana) compound.

----------


## Trevor

> ----------------
> On 10/21/2002 2:33:30 PM 
> 
> Coryfav, only new young leaves are pluck, not old ones. Anyway if u r going 2 make the belinjo keropok, certain shops do sell the uncooked, ready made ones in packet. Just buy a few packet, get your wok, pour in ur cooking oil. Once the oil has heated up, just dump in the uncooked keropok in. Takes a few second 4 the thing 2 cook coz of the hot oil. Don't dump all in 1 shot, just a handful at a time. If the color turn darker, it means u have overcooked the keropok. Get a big plate n place a few folded paper towel. U then placed the cooked keropok on the plate. The paper towel will soaked the extra oil. U can keep ur keropok in those plastic airtight container n can last long. In my household however, none will be left after a couple of days. [] [] 
> ----------------



Hi, u jakupped the same thing i said..hehe..

----------

